# I really wanted to share my good news with you!



## The Blue Lotus (Apr 4, 2014)

Actually, I have two great bits of news, but one of them is not mine to tell. I'll let them should they want to, but I'm so very happy for them regardless.  

The second is I checked my email like I do everyday and there waiting for me is a message from a startup E-Magazine telling me that ran across my blog and checked out my online life and would like for me to write a few articles for them. 
Now in all honesty, I don't know as much about the subject matter as they seem to think I do, but it is a really cool honor to be asked, even if I am leaning towards turning them down.
Anyhow y'all are dear friends and I wanted to share my happy morning with ya. 
Reach for the moon, even if you miss, you will land among the stars! 

Hugs to everyone. 
~BL~

:grouphug::dance:

Edit: Apparently She did tell you guys. 
Congrats Caged! We knew ya could do it. Now Knock it out of the ball park!


----------



## A. E. Lowan (Apr 4, 2014)

That's so exciting!  Even if you do turn them down, it's awesome to be found and asked.  Congratulations!


----------



## The Blue Lotus (Apr 4, 2014)

Thank you.


----------



## Addison (Apr 4, 2014)

Congratulation Lotus!
:dance::goodjob::coool!:


----------



## Caged Maiden (Apr 5, 2014)

YAY!!!   How great your site made such a good impression.


----------



## Philip Overby (Apr 5, 2014)

That's great! Here's hoping a lot of success.


----------



## The Blue Lotus (Apr 5, 2014)

I've sent them an email thanking them for their interest. And stating that while it was an honor to be asked, I don't think that I know enough about the subject matter to make it worth the while of anyone involved. 
I hope everyone is having a fantastic day! 
~BL~


----------

